# DSDS live gesungen?



## qwerkop23 (26. Februar 2011)

hallo,

eins vorne weg, ich möchte keine diskussion zu dsds über was auch immer auslösen.

ich schau grad dsds und da stellt sich mir die frage ob live gesungen wird.
was ich genau meine ist, habe mal einen bericht über musik produzenten gesehen welche den gesang aufnehmen und mehrere stimmen (der selben person) per pc übereinander legen, damit es sich besser anhört.
mit meinen worten vereinfacht gesagt, wie ein koor aus einer person. 
ich mein nämlich so etwas zu hören, vllt ist es aber auch einbildung.

ob sich jemand hier im forum mit sowas auskennt und was zu sagen könnte?

danke im vorraus


----------



## Malkav85 (26. Februar 2011)

Da meine Frau das sehr gerne sieht, schaue ich zwangsläufig mit. Und als Musiker kann ich dir sagen, dass das Anfangslied Vollplayback ist, die jeweiligen Auftritte aber kein Playback sind. Solange die Leute einen "knopf" im Ohr haben, ist es mehr oder weniger "echt". In vielen Sendungen (zB Chartshow) sind die Musikacts Vollplayback. 
Bei Stefan Raabs "Schlag den Raab" wird aber explizit darauf verzichtet, Playback zu spielen, was ich klasse finde.


----------



## qwerkop23 (26. Februar 2011)

wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab sagst du, das auf den live gesang, nicht noch eine/mehrere stimmen gesetzt wurden.


----------



## Low (26. Februar 2011)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Bei Stefan Raabs "Schlag den Raab" wird aber explizit darauf verzichtet, Playback zu spielen, was ich klasse finde.


Liegt sicher daran das er viel mir Musik selbst macht/gemacht hat. Siehe seine Band bei TV-Total.


----------



## watercooled (26. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube nicht das die Live singen!

Sent from Frankenstein using Gehirnmasse.


----------



## Westfale_09 (26. Februar 2011)

Es ist Playback. Live würd sich das einfach nur schrecklich anhören


----------



## BootinBull (27. Februar 2011)

ich denke, dass bei den "Mädchen" immer live geusngen wird, weil diese ja auch meistens ihren Song schlecht singen. aber bei dieses justin bieber clone denk ich eher, dass playback benutzt wird.ob es die methode ist die du oben beschrieben hast weiß ich nicht, aber komplett live ist das bei dem nicht.


----------



## RapToX (27. Februar 2011)

qwerkop23 schrieb:


> was ich genau meine ist, habe mal einen bericht über musik produzenten gesehen welche den gesang aufnehmen und mehrere stimmen (der selben person) per pc übereinander legen, damit es sich besser anhört.
> mit meinen worten vereinfacht gesagt, wie ein koor aus einer person.


das sowas bei der produktion eines albums teilweise gemacht wird, ist eigentlich nichts neues. das sowas auch bei liveauftritten gemacht wird, wäre mir neu. aber so gut kenne ich mich damit auch nicht aus...


----------



## CSOger (27. Februar 2011)

Halb-Playback nennt sich das.
Die "Musik" kommt aus der Kiste,gesungen wird Live.
So hört es sich natürlich bei diesen Leuten auch an.
Keine Bühnenerfahrung...schlechtes In-Ear Monitoring.
Nach vorne raus natürlich gut gemischt.(Das was man am Fernseher halt hört)
Kompressor,Hall Chorus...alles dabei.
Stimmen werden auf Studioproduktionen fast immer mindestens gedoppelt (Refrains)
Gibt auch ne Menge Bands die auf ihr ADAT auch Live noch die ein oder andere Stimme klatschen.
Das wird bei "Superstar" aber nicht der Fall sein.


----------

